# Simatic Panel an B&R Steuerung



## Astralavista (15 Oktober 2010)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand erfolgreich ein Simatic Panel an eine B&R Steuerung angebunden?

Wenn ja, was dabei zu beachten und wie erstellt man eine "Schnittstelle" zum Austausch von Variablen, da es bei B&R ja keine Datenbausteine oder Merkerbereiche gibt.

Oder kennt jemand gute Alternativen zu den B&R Panels die mit einer B&R-Steuerung harmonieren?
Das Panel sollte Funktionen wie Protokollausdrucke oder Audit Trail beherrschen.


----------



## Astralavista (18 Oktober 2010)

Muss das mal hochpushen!

Hat noch niemand mit einem Fremdpanel an einer B&R gearbeitet?


----------



## knorpe (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ja bei uns war das mal ein projekt (wurde aber ausser haus gegeben), irgendein allen bradly panel wurde dann mit den B&R-X20 scheiben verbunden.

funktionerte eigentlich relativ problemlos und sollte mWn auch mit der siemens funzen. 

würde mich aber mal mit dem b&r support in verbindung setzen - da wird ihnen geholfen.

lg
knorpe


----------



## uncle_tom (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,



knorpe schrieb:


> würde mich aber mal mit dem b&r support in verbindung setzen - da wird ihnen geholfen.



also ich glaub ja kaum, dass B&R besonders daran interessiert ist ein Siemens-Panel anzukoppeln - die wollen wohl sicherlich ihre eigenen Panels verkaufen. 

Die Siemens-Panels können kein B&R Protokoll. Was evtl. funktionieren sollte währe eine Modbus-Anbindung. Die Siemens-Panels können das Modbus Protokoll sowohl seriell als auch über Ethernet. Vorraussetzung ist dann natürlich das entsprechende Gegenstück auf der B&R Seite (Modbus-Bibliothek bzw. Treiber).

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Bitmanipulator (19 Oktober 2010)

Wie uncle_tom schon schrieb, ist es ohne weiteres möglich über einen Feldbus eine B&R Steuerung anzuzapfen. Die machen ja auch immer Reklame mit Offenheit in die Feld- und Operator Ebene. Modbus, sowohl serielle als auch über Ethernet hat B&R an Board.


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Kann das Siemens Panel nicht Profibus ? 


B&R hat ja Profibus Anbindung. Vielleicht braucht man das mit dem Feldbus-Konfigurator nur zu parametrieren und auf gehts....

Bezüglich Modbus: Im Betriebssystem/Automation Studio ist Modbus TCP als Feldbus integriert, Modbus Udp kann über B&R Libraries realisiert werden.

bg
bb


----------



## knorpe (20 Oktober 2010)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> also ich glaub ja kaum, dass B&R besonders daran interessiert ist ein Siemens-Panel anzukoppeln - die wollen wohl sicherlich ihre eigenen Panels verkaufen.



mit den X20-Scheiben gehen sie aber genau diesen Weg. Mit den Richtigen/Treibern Bibliotheken sollte das alles gehen.

lg


----------



## Astralavista (21 Oktober 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten!

Habe heute in Flex mal rumgespielt und probiert eine Verbindung zu projektieren.

Folgendes ist mir unklar:

Es gibt ja als Treiberauswahl nur Modicon MODBUS TCP/IP ... wäre das der richtige Treiber zur Anbindung an B&R?
Danach müssen in der Verbindung noch diverse Einstellungen gemacht werden, wie finde ich heraus welche dort die richtigen sind? (CPU-Typ, Adresse dezentraler Slave usw)

Beim Versuch dann eine Variable anzulegen hats mir nur noch die fragezeichen aus den Augen gehauen!
Dort soll ich Adressen angeben in denen die Variable in der Steuerung liegt. Wie bekomme ich raus welche Adresse das auf der B&R-Seite ist?

Probiere das ganze jetzt mal mit einem TP277 6" und einer B&R PP45 in Gang zu setzen. Hab beides hier im Büro zum spielen zur Verfügung.

Wäre also Klasse wenn mir jemand hier zum Thema MODBUS weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke


----------



## knorpe (21 Oktober 2010)

also ich glaube du brauchst eine siemens cpu und kannst nur die b&r I/O´s nützen...


----------



## Astralavista (22 Oktober 2010)

Also das geht nicht. Die B&R Steuerung muss bleiben.
Dabei spielt es im Moment keine Rolle ob Powerpanel oder Hardware-CPU oder sonstwas.
Aber, ich brauche eine Alternative zur B&R Visualisierung.


----------



## bits'bytes (22 Oktober 2010)

guten morgen,

wenn du bei b&r Modbus TCP aktivierst hast du einen modbus tcp slave. dort kannst du datenblöcke erzeugen und dann im io-mapping prozessvariablen zuweisen. 

auf dem siemens panel kannst du auch die variablen über datenblöcke adressieren ? 

ganz analog könnte es mit profibus gehen denke ich mal. 

kann aber leider bei beiden varianten nichts testen.

was sagt b&r support dazu ?


----------



## knorpe (22 Oktober 2010)

ok - dann habe ich dich mistverstanden ;-)

bei siemens kenn ich mich leider nicht aus aber warum darfst kein B&R Panel nehmen? Muss es Siemens sein?


----------



## Astralavista (22 Oktober 2010)

Nein, es muss kein Siemens sein.
Und es hat auch nichts damit zu tun das ich kein B&R-Panel nehmen darf.

Ich bin in dieser Lage weil das B&R-Panel bzw. die Visual Components nicht die gewünschten Anforderungen des Kunden erfüllt. Dazu gehören zum einen Protokollausdrucke, Audit Trail oder eine gescheite Benutzerverwaltung.

All diese Sachen kann ich mit Flex recht einfach erschlagen.

Bin aber auch für andere Hersteller offen.

Erstmal Danke für die Screenshots. Das habe ich gestern in der B&R Hilfe auch schon gesehen und habe es testweise im AS mal so konfiguriert.
Problem ist jetzt noch das ich nicht weiß wie das mit den MODBUS Adressen läuft auf denen die Variablen liegen. Mit den TCP/IP Adressen habe ich keine Probleme.

Die MODBUS Adressen sehen z.B. so aus : 4x4000001 oder so ähnlich. Muss ich später nochmal genau nachsehen.


----------



## ftp25 (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe so etwas ähnliches gemacht. Der Kunde wollte unbedingt ein Pro-Face Panel anstatt einer B&R Visualisierung. :icon_rolleyes:

Das Panel hatte einen Schneider Modbus TCP Treiber und auf der B&R Seite wurde mit der Library AsTCP ein Modbus Master realisiert.

Damals hat es den im Automation Studio integrierten Modbus Master noch nicht gegeben, sollte aber ganz einfach so wie bits'bytes schon erwähnt hat funktionieren.

Zu den Modbus Adressen:
Je nach Modbus Funktion greift man auf einen anderen Offset in der Modbus Tabelle zu. z.B.: Funktion Code 06 = Write Single Register
Zugriff auf Bereich 40001 - 49999 (Read_Write Holding Registers)

Im Panel muss es dann für jeden Dantenpunkt eine Zuweisung geben welche Modbus Adresse gelesen / geschrieben wird.

Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter.

Schöne Grüße,
ftp25


----------

